# 99% sure there's a keylogger on my PC



## e-motion (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi to everybody,

I'm totally new here but would most appreciate any help you guys could offer me.

I'm 99% sure I have a keylogger on my PC but no anti-virus or anti-spyware I have tried was able to detect it.

Here's what's happening : a few months ago I noticed that while I would browse the internet, every minute or so, the IE window would lose its focus for about 1 to 2 seconds. I immediately thought it was strange and suspected a keylogger, but after having run Spy Sweeper, ZoneAlarm and a few online scanners, I just dismissed it as being caused by an XP patch.

Yesterday, I noticed that while on web pages with a black background, one single yellow pixel appears right in the middle of my screen every minute or so, for about 1 to 2 seconds, in addition to my main window losing focus, and the hard drive light showing activity. Whatever this piece of software is, it's taking snapshots, but once again, after having run multiple anti-spyware and anti-virus scans, it can't be found. I also decided to let my windows task manager on the processes pane open, and sure enough, everytime this activity happens (single pixel showing, hd activity, window focus lost), a new process shows up, but it is too fast for me to be able to read its name.

What can I do to find out what "nastyware" is installed on my PC and get rid of it ?


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,

Please follow MicroBell's 5 Step process outlined here

After running through all the steps, best thing to do is have one of the HijackThis helpers take a look at a log.

Please download HijackThis  - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded.
Click on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\

Double click on HijackThis.exe to run the program.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose '*Do a system scan and save a logfile*'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit *Scan* and then click on *Save log*.
3. Post the hijackthis.log file in the *HijackThis Log Help** forum*. *Do not* fix anything in HijackThis since they may be *harmless*.


----------



## e-motion (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for your quick reply.

I have now completed the 5 steps and posted my HJT log in the HJT log forum. After running all these anti-spyware and anti-virus programs, in safe mode and with the online scanners, I'm still facing the same problem.

I hope somebody can help me out on this as I would hate to reformat my drive and reinstall everything (I heard those Sony Vaio SZ are a real pain to do that with for lack of drivers or something of that nature).


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

e-motion:

Well, glad I saw this. I only got lucky and learned about this, because Glas here lists it in his signature, Bless his Scottish heart; it is amazing; It discovered keyloggers in my new Logitech KB, in AOL......and that's just for openers. It picks them up, presents U with a screen assessing the level of risk of a given thing and gives U the choice to preclude it or allow it.

It.....is adorable, free.....and makes me......E MOTIONAL.
http://www.snoopfree.com/PrivacyShield.htm

If there is anything present U R not imagining....though the latter these days is no way paranoid......Snoop, which will start with Windows with its cute little eyes icon in Taskbar..... will sniff it out and, should U choose, fend it off forevah.....including every 2 minutes. Makes a new log each day.

Report back if U will,
Jill


----------

